# Wie kann ich aus 2 Tabellen Daten zusammen auslesen?



## lordofscotland (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Community,

ich möchte ein Seite bauen wo ich aus 2 unterschiedlichen Tabellen (MySQL) Daten zusammen zu bringen.

Dafür hatte ich folgende Idee doch leider klappt es nicht so wie ich dachte.


```
<?
 $sql = "SELECT * FROM produkte WHERE kennung = 'lattenroste'";
 $res = mysql_query($sql);
 $anz = mysql_num_rows($res);
 while($z = mysql_fetch_row($res)) {
 $z[1] = nl2br($z[1]);
 print"$z[1]";
 }
 $sql = "SELECT * FROM bilder WHERE kennung = 'lattenroste'";
 $res = mysql_query($sql);
 $anz = mysql_num_rows($res);
 while($z = mysql_fetch_row($res)) {
 $filename = "$z[2]$z[1]";
 if (file_exists($filename)) {
 print"<img src='$filename'>";
 }
 else
 {
 print"$filename nicht vorhanden";
 }
 }
?>
```

Ich wollte die Datenbank etwas entlasten, doch anscheinden klappt das nicht so, gibt es eine Möglichkeit in einer Abfrage 2 Tabellen auszulesen und auszugeben?

Danke im Vorraus

Lordofscotland


----------



## harderph (30. Oktober 2007)

Kuck mal hier, das problem hatte ich auch

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/php/290840-mysql-abfrage-mit-2-tabellen-gleichzeitig-aber-wie.html


----------



## dark_ghost (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

mein Vorschlag um in einem Query Daten aus zwei Tabellen abzufragen.


```
SELECT tbl_name1.spalten_name, tbl_name2.spalten_name
FROM tbl_name1, tbl_name2
```

In deinem Fall könnte dies so aussehen

```
mysql_query = ("
SELECT * 
FROM produkte, bilder
WHERE produkte.kennung = 'lattenroste' AND bilder.kennung = 'lattenroste'
");
```

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
Gruß


----------

